

Music Startups to Watch in 2009 - sachin
http://www.sachinrekhi.com/blog/2009/01/05/music-startups-to-watch-in-2009

======
dcurtis
JamLegend has definitely sucked up a lot of my time. I love that game.

Gaming in the browser, especially multiplayer interactive gaming like
JamLegend, could become a huge industry. The number of players in the space
right now is very small.

------
jmtulloss
I'm not sure TopSpin is the market leader in artists communicating directly
with fans. iLike has been slowly but surely building outstanding tools to
accomplish this, and with Facebook, they've got thousands of fans already
signed up.

------
vaksel
no spotify?

~~~
jmtulloss
It's not available in the US, and therefore doesn't have much attention here.

~~~
sachin
TechCrunch recently posted on how to get access to Spotify from the US. Might
need to find a different proxy if the one suggested is blocked.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/03/how-to-try-spotify-
imme...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/03/how-to-try-spotify-immediately-
no-matter-where-you-live/)

